# What do you think of this layout?



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the stone. The setup is hard to really judge without the substrate and some plants. Its as good as anything else I could suggest, but you will be playing around wtih it once you actually set up the tank and start planting things.

Keep us posted as you set it up.

I think you will not have that rock in the back left once you put some plants in to hide the filter return.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

I would move that tallest rock on the left side to the very back.


----------



## kanyman (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, I moved things around a bit. I am waiting on some plants that I just acquired. Once I have received them I will throw in the substrate (Eco-complete) and go from there. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

It was hard to get perspective on the layout, but I agree, you need some foreground in front of the large rock.


----------



## bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

More foreground in front of the big rock, please.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

What color is your substrate going to be? I'd use some black paper (or newspaper instead of the red) if it's gonna be black and some copy paper if it's gonna be a sand substrate (white ones). Also, is this gonna have like HC ground cover?


----------



## kanyman (Dec 15, 2009)

I used two bags of Eco-complete, I will be getting another one tomorrow. Thanks for your input, the suggestions got me thinking and I think we might have something here. Cheers!


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

Me LIKE! Im envisioning a long lost stream/canyon, surrounded by lush growth.


----------



## kanyman (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, I think i am going to use Riccia or HC or Glosso as the foreground plant.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

The tank looks good, I love the landscape.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

i agree with what every one else said about this... i looks great man keep it up


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

I love the look of it!:biggrin:


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

not bad, the two rocks in the middle are almost touching? I'd say that is very distracting and lacks depth. Could you pull the rock in the right forward a little about halfway along the edge of the curve you made ? Another thing, the big rock casts a huge shadow on the front. I don't know what your lighting will be like but that will make a difference on how it looks.


----------



## kanyman (Dec 15, 2009)

I see what you mean Chadly, I will try it out and will post a pic. Good point about the shadow it might affect the plants and their growth, I am just not sure how to mitigate that. The light will be 4X24w T5 so a total of 96W on a 29 gal high. Thx



chadly said:


> not bad, the two rocks in the middle are almost touching? I'd say that is very distracting and lacks depth. Could you pull the rock in the right forward a little about halfway along the edge of the curve you made ? Another thing, the big rock casts a huge shadow on the front. I don't know what your lighting will be like but that will make a difference on how it looks.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I kinda like the first and second layouts better w/ the bigger rock on the right. That does change some things. If you were to put that one back, then I'd get rid of the rock on the left that's touching, or turn the point down on the rock in the back on the right that is touching.... If your lighting is going to be anything like the second pic then you'd be fine.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like what you did but then again, the water really makes me invision a stream that will look different when full. I don't know if you were planning on that look but if you were, I would recommend some light colored sand in those areas.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

talontsiawd said:


> I really like what you did but then again, the water really makes me invision a stream that will look different when full. I don't know if you were planning on that look but if you were, I would recommend some light colored sand in those areas.


That's what I was thinking as well. Looks nice so far!


----------



## kanyman (Dec 15, 2009)

talontsiawd said:


> I really like what you did but then again, the water really makes me invision a stream that will look different when full. I don't know if you were planning on that look but if you were, I would recommend some light colored sand in those areas.


That was my original plan, then I went to HD and could not find the pool filter sand that everybody keeps talking about so I decided to stick with eco. My intentions are to put a shorter type of foreground plant in the middle and taller ones on the sides. The entire tank has been planted with HM that I got at a local auction until I decide which other foreground plant I can use. by the way I have 4x24W T5 on a 29 gal tall with pressurized co2, an inline co2 reactor and heater. Will post pics shortly. Thanks


----------



## kanyman (Dec 15, 2009)

Here in the tank 4 days after set up. I might need to trim the HM and dose some fertilizer after a few more days. Hope you like it!


----------



## Dr.Dovii (Feb 4, 2010)

Agree about the potential effect of a shadow, but I really like the rock positioning.


----------



## Dr.Dovii (Feb 4, 2010)

Withdraw my comment. Missed the second page to your post. My bad!

Would like to see some more pics a few months down the road.


----------



## kanyman (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help, I will be posting updates as the tank matures.


----------



## Steve325 (Feb 5, 2010)

It will look really good when all the carpeting starts to fill in. Where'd you find those rocks at? That's exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## kanyman (Dec 15, 2009)

Steve325 said:


> It will look really good when all the carpeting starts to fill in. Where'd you find those rocks at? That's exactly what I'm looking for


Thanks, I am really excited about this tank, it's my first planned out tank..ahahha. I got the rocks at a local landscaping retailer. I just walked around the lot and picked out the ones I liked, they are actually slate. I got more than I needed (120 pounds) for 4$. Hope this helps,


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Layout looks good! I like the valley theme you got going! It would look a little better and give some more depth perception if you added a background to your tank!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l agree with chadly, and if you wanted to, you could always add some sand and give it a bit of a depth look.


----------

